# ADA Riccia Stones?



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would like to know where I can get some. The flat stones I found in downtown were a bit over priced. I also tried E-Bay but no one is selling them. Thanks!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You can get a riccia from a people on the forum, buy or find in a park a flat stone and tie riccia with a finishing line.
Under a good light You will have a perfect riccia mat in several weeks.

Look at this one: 









Do not buy a riccia on eBay now, it come dead for sure.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Icy88 was asking where to buy the stones, not the actual plant.

I believe those stones are just slate. You should be able to get it at a landscaping place (Betz Stone, etc)


----------



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try and visit a local landscaping place here on East York. I will also try Menagerie and other LFS tomorrow. I'm still waiting for my green riccia net I ordered off E-Bay anyways.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, I see, sorry for my ignorance. I haven't think that they are selling special stones to tie riccia on it. There are here: Riccia Stones 

I got my small flat stones in Northern Ontario near lakes. That was pieces of slate I believe.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Pieces of slate tile from a Home Depote type place work as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Pieces of slate tile from a Home Depote type place work as well.


Home Depot, Rona and Canadian Tier do not have any suitable small stones. I has been trying to find something useful there


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You may be able to buy a large piece and break it up yourself.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got 12" x 12" slate tiles, customized their size and shapes (hit it with hammer) and used that.


----------

